# Banamine Alternative



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Is there another alternative for goats? My vet says there is no dosage for goats so he would not be able to give me any. Is there anything OTC that can be given?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Your best alternative, is to find another vet. Sorry.

Whim


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat It took me a while till I got my vet to let me have Banamine but after they knew I meant business they dont have a problem with it. I also have cattle and horses too, and they knew I needed it. Good luck and keep trying or have a really good talk with the vet and explain what is going on and why you need it. Kathy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you ask the vet? When you tell him that your alternative is 13.5 325 grain aspirins per 100 pounds every 4 hours, and what a number that would do to the rumen. I like to go to the vet with Goat Medicine in tow, so when I want to do something that my vet will balk at, I can show it to her in writing. She used to roll her eyes at me when she saw me coming book in hand. I don't blame vets at all for not wanting to perscribe NASID drugs like this, but when you tell them the benefits from infant diarrhea, inflammation, really the only way to have a 100% cure of mastitis or pnemonia, and biggy with goats is the pain relief it gives. It is by far the most underused drug we have, with really basic good information on how to use it, it is also safe. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat No. There is not an alternative. When you need pain relief for a goat...you need it, now!

Find an equine vet and ask for flunixin meglumine 50mg/ml. There is a generic that is called Prevail. It's much cheaper than the brandname trademark of Banamine. I just bought a 250ml bottle for $50. I don't think you'll find it much cheaper.

The dose for horses is 1cc/100#. Go in with the doses and what it's used for~colic mostly~ and they are generally more agreeable to sell it to you.
Kaye


----------

